# Hocking Hills/Logan Ohio Photographs



## JRE313 (Aug 11, 2013)

Check them Out!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 11, 2013)

A little intensely processed for my taste, but I do rather like #1.


----------



## Designer (Aug 11, 2013)

As long as you've gone this far, I think you should add some brush-strokes to these.  Seriously!  Try it.


----------



## JRE313 (Aug 11, 2013)

Designer said:


> As long as you've gone this far, I think you should add some brush-strokes to these.  Seriously!  Try it.



Brush strokes?


----------



## wyogirl (Aug 11, 2013)

makes me miss Ohio.


----------



## Heitz (Aug 11, 2013)

Yikes the oven's too hot!


----------



## JRE313 (Aug 11, 2013)

Heitz said:


> Yikes the oven's too hot!



Ummmm, What so bad about it?


----------



## Ilovemycam (Aug 11, 2013)

Surreal...NICE!


----------



## Designer (Aug 12, 2013)

JRE313 said:


> Heitz said:
> 
> 
> > Yikes the oven's too hot!
> ...



I think he means it is "overcooked".  

BTW; my comment on "brush strokes" refers to a filter application that mimics the brush strokes of an oil painting.  I think the photographs you posted would lend themselves quite nicely to that effect.

Here's a free one (not tested by me personally):

Brush Strokes Image Editor - Free download and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## Amocholes (Aug 12, 2013)

Having been to the Old Man's cave area many times, I can say that the actual colors seen there are often more intense than what you would think. The gorge is filled with brilliant greens and sun dappled rocks and reflections.


----------



## JRE313 (Aug 12, 2013)

Amocholes said:


> Having been to the Old Man's cave area many times, I can say that the actual colors seen there are often more intense than what you would think. The gorge is filled with brilliant greens and sun dappled rocks and reflections.



I wanted to instense, The Colors, But i dont understand whats so overcooked?


----------



## EDL (Aug 13, 2013)

I like them.  I'm not stuck on the "HDR should be realistic" bandwagon.  Some look good overcooked and these certainly do.

That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## CaboWabo (Aug 13, 2013)

They are great I believe there should be two forums for hdr one realistic and one surreal like these as I like both , in this case the treatment works for me !


----------

